# Problem making mutt



## jwdevel (Sep 4, 2011)

I am having a configure-related issue when trying to build mutt.I have up-to-date autoconf, automake, etc. The error I get is:


```
# make

# ...
# (skipped some output)
# ...

checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: in `/usr/ports/mail/mutt/work/mutt-1.4.2.3':
configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile
See `config.log' for more details
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]udo.schweigert@siemens.com[/email] [maintainer] and
attach the "/usr/ports/mail/mutt/work/mutt-1.4.2.3/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

And looking in more depth at config.log, I see this:


```
# ... skip stuff ...
    Let meconfigure:3669: cc -I/usr/local/include -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I  conftest.c >&5
    cc: No input files specified
    configure:3673: $? = 1
```
Clearly the arguments being passed to 'cc' are incorrect. The '-I' argument is gobbling the conftest.c source file.

But for the life of me I can't figure out where those commandline options are coming from. I have grep'ed around in the distribution, but no luck. I don't have anything fancy in /etc/make.conf. Anyone have ideas?

Note that if I run *./configure* straight from the work directory of the mutt distro, it works just fine. It is _only_ when I try to run *make* from the port directory that I have a problem. In particular, when the port's Makefile runs the distro's configure script, it passes a bunch of args along (including the CC flags), which is what causes the error.

Therefore, it seems to be a problem in my port system, rather than this particular port, but as I say, I can't figure out where it's coming from. 
As a workaround, is there a way to install a port without it first trying to run *configure*?

Thanks
-John


----------



## jwdevel (Sep 4, 2011)

I found the cause of this (and workaround):

The port's Makefile had this line:


```
CFLAGS+=       -I${NCURSESINC}
```

But I have no NCURSESINC defined. Thus it was adding the trailing '-I' to CFLAGS, causing the problem.

I just commented that line out in the Makefile, and all was well.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2011)

Please submit a PR or contact the maintainer (make maintainer).


----------



## jwdevel (Sep 8, 2011)

done & done

The port is already updated with the fix.


----------

